# Burnt Oil on Dipstick



## rustytruck (Apr 12, 2007)

So, i've got a 92 nissan Hardbody - 4cyl engine. 

I recently noticed that there is some burning happening on the dipstic. ABout 8 inches up from the bottom. The oil itself, is clean, adequate amounts, and at the bottom where the measuring is, there is no burning deposits at all? Anyone have any ideas? does the dipstick pass by a very hot part of the engine?

As well, the truck has an engine chatter intermittedly - you know, like some old nissan/subaru engines have when the get old, or the oil has gotten low. But unpredictably, and at all temps, rpm, loads, and speeds.. any ideas?

Any help you could give with this would be great?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Silly question I know, but does the exhaust go right by the dipstick?


----------

